# Another Native SUV



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

More pics


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is nice man! I'm digging everything coming from Ankona.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

man thats freaken sweet mels turning out some nasty boats congrats


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Very slick skiff!!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

sweet, what #'s you getting with the 20?


----------



## PatKent (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a realy ugly platform LOL
I have no problem speaking up for Mell nothing is more important to him than a happy customer.
I hope you enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I really like the color. Also the rear bench that flips up and the carpeted gunnels to protect the rods.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet boat!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw this skiff in the rigging stage when I went to drop off my trailer a few weeks ago.
Looks great! 
Congrats!!


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I'm still breaking her in, way too much wind and chop around here as of late. I have no idea on the numbers w/ the 20 hp, I don't have a gps right now. I should be able to post some after the week end. The 20 is plenty of power, on plane easy and as fast as I need to go. I had a terrible time with porposing until I added a wing to the engine. The problem appears to be completly fixed. I think my biggest mistake and one I didn't even think of is not having tilt/trim.


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

And here is the first fish on board. My son was ticked that I let him go.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet color and sweet rear bench set-up! Lockable....extra nice!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

ahhhh...Love this boat..good show! (I'm a little jealous of the boat) :-X ;D Looks darn good on that trailer


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very Nice!!! 
I.m really liking the SUV... The rear deck with the 
DRY box underneath is the deal!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

That's a nice looking SUV - I saw you have one of those birdsall trolling motor mounts - is it working out good? Just wondering because i'm contemplating putting one on my suv.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

what kind of storage is there as far as the bow? i see the rear bench and i like it, but i didnt see and hatches or anything on the front deck, just curiouse, love the color though, clean ride


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice skiff. Love the open floorplan, hidden storage and nice rod storage too. Very clean, open and fishable platform. 

They're building some very nice skiffs over there for sure.

Congrats

-T


----------

